# Angeln auf Sri Lanka (Bentota)



## Grobii (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich fliege nächste Woche Freitag nach Sri Lanka und will dort angeln.
War von euch schon einer da?
Ich brauche ein paar Tips.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Sri Lanka (Bentota)*

Ich habs mal nach "Angeln weltweit" geschubst, da kriegste eher ne Antwort als in PLZ 5 auf Deine Frage, denk ich mal..

Und ich bin mal gespannt, ob da schon jemand aus dem Forum unterwegs war und helfen kann.

Ich drück die Daumen.


----------



## Grobii (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Sri Lanka (Bentota)*

Danke dir|wavey:


----------



## fischforsch (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Sri Lanka (Bentota)*

http://www.gtpopping.com/forum/index.php/topic,6946.0.html

viel Spaß...


----------



## zwilling (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Sri Lanka (Bentota)*

Hallo Grobii,
Leider zu spät , Wir waren 2012 auf Bentota, Wir haben uns ein Boot gemietet , Rute Rolle und Wobbler waren mit.
Das Boot war ein Drama.es bestand aus 2 verschiedenen zusammengeschweißten Tsunami-Wrackhälften. Da passierte dann auch nicht viel. Als Entschuldigung gabs dann ein paar Driften über 
ein Korallenriff. Hier gabs dann auf Garnelen wunderschöne Fische, da hatte unser Guide Angst beim Abhaken. Mitgenommen haben Die aber Alles was Schuppen hatte. 
Irgendwann fahre ich dort wieder hin und dann wird mit normalem Spinnzeug im Bentota - Fluß gefischt. Hier hat es oft hammermäßig geräubert, und das waren keine Krokodile.
Wenn mann dort richtig Fisch sehen will sollte man
sich ein Tuck Tuck schnappen und so ab 5-6 Uhr in Beruwela sein.Fahrzei ca. 15 min.
Dort ist Fischmarkt. Thunfisch, Haie, große Mantas, böse Rochen, dort wird alles angeboten. Aber die Einheimischen fahren inzwischen bis vor Somalia um die Lagerräume Ihrer Holzboote zu füllen. Hierzu sind Sie wochenlang unterwegs und bringen richtig gute eisgekühlte Fische auf den Markt.
Dieses Land und seine Einwohner sind sehr sehens- und liebenswert.
Berichte mal, ob angelmäßig was ging.
Gruß vom Zwilling


----------

